# Just got thaw result.......please help me understand what it means



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Clinic have just phoned but embriologist had strong accent so hard to understand....let alone ask questions so here I am.

I believe she said that 2 out of 3 only had 1 cell....so didn't look good. The other has 3 cells. I think that one was frozen at 4 so lost one cell. They were all frozen on day 2.

What does this mean? They said to go in for transfer tomorrow morning

This is my first FET so really don't have a clue?



Sarah


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

No expert on these things myself but i assume that would mean 1 looks stronger than the others at this point but the other two could gain cells by tomorrow?The 'not looking good' part was probably to prepare you for the possibility of no further development.

Good luck for tomorrow and let me know what happens with your embryos.
Would be interested to know as doing my first FET next month.




xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that. Will definately be posting tomorrow. Good luck with your cycle too........watch this space x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Rah

How did you get on?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

None survived. Started down regging today for fresh cycle. Sorry I forgot to post....been a horrible week x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't apologize you silly thing,i completely understand.Just wondered how you were.

Ok so thats really [email protected]*p and a horrible experience but its done and dusted and you're on pastures new with this fresh cycle which will go swmmingly.  

I hope you're feeling better.Let me knowhow you get on

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Hun,
Where are you at with things. See your last ICSI wasn't good. Are you waiting for another?

Sarah


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Hun,

Yep 1st ICSI was a bit of a nightmare.Took ages to stim then started period 7days post transfer so not great but i moved on quickly to be honest,almost convinced myself it never happened!

Have got 4 frosties so just waiting for AF to show in next couple of days to use those.Will be completely au naturel so hopefully no stress[hmm!].

How are you feeling with the drugs?

xxxxxx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow things will be happening soon for you. Although I didn't get to transfer with my frozen cycle it was so much less stressful without all the drugs. Have everything crossed for you. 

Drugs have kicked in and I've had 24 hour migraine followed by a severe reappearance of my AF after it's original appearance a week ago. It must be the Primulot taking effect. Really desperate for it to work as starting to remember how hard this all is.

Keep me posted on your progress


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Poor you I'm a migraine sufferer and they arent to be underestimated,i feel for you.
I was on a short protocol with the lowest dose of meds so i think i had an easier time of it.I actually felt better than usual,the down regging must be a killer.

Its not easy i know and can imagine looking after your little one when you feel lousy is hard but chin up hun,keep the goal in focus 

Nothing to report as of yet,AF not here.Cycles vary a bit so nothing for concern,can feel it brewing 

Big hugs and let me know when you have some progress[or a moan]xxxxx


----------

